# How to be rid of Flat Ramshorn Snails



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

*How do I get rid of Flat Ramshorn Snails ?*

How do I get rid of Flat Ramshorn Snails ?

Way back when setting up a shrimp tank I got some Fissden Fontanus that unfortunately had Flat Ramshorn snails. They made it to my 75 with a stupid mistake by me. I will be redoing my substrate this spring and cleaning the entire tank.

How do I clean the plants to be reused and be rid of this pest?

I used to be able to get a product called Lime-It that killed snails and their eggs. I also have Potassium Permanganate.

The wretched things are also in the filter and I suspect in the ehfi-mech bio media. I don't really want to kill off the nitrate eating bacteria.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think the Potassium Permanganate will kill most any living animal including your snails. Read below.

http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Potassium_permanganate


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks for that link Tex Gal. It has a size/weight ratio for mixing the PP . All I ever had for instructions was: mix in crystals until water is a faint/light pink - that's very subjective. I guess if I want to be sure I've killed off everything I'll have to ditch my bio media and sterilize the filter parts.

It's a good thing my scale has a read out to 0.00 grams


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah, that's what I've done - mix til a light purple... worked! I knew someone that was as specific minded as you are would want the science of the matter!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

That's me


----------



## tug (Jul 23, 2009)

A nice little calculator for pp can be found at Koiphen, http://www.koiphen.com/forums/koicalcs.php?do=calcpp


----------

